# Bee Pollen



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi.

Has anyone heard that Bee pollen can help fertility?

Hickson..


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

hi Hickson
I've had a browse around the web and seen the following...
*Studies show bee pollen*:

assists fertility 
provides anti oxidants that scavenge free radicals 
strengthens the immune system 
enhances vitality and length of life 
counteracts the effects of the two most severe immune stressors - radiation and chemical toxins from environmental pollution etc...
It seems that it is becoming quite a popular supplement for a lot of people, using it for various reasons. As with any supplement, it would always be good to check with your GP first, especially if you're on other medication.
Let us know how you get on hun
Gayn
XX


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Hickson,

I take a daily supplement of Royal Jelly as it is meant to help with infertility

Jovi x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

It can also help prevent hayfever too!!!  

Taking Royal Jelly can build up an immunity to certain pollens.

Vicki x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

mrs Redcap just noticed your bubbles were ending with 8 so i have blown you some more for luck  now they end with 7 

pam xx


----------



## EarthAngel77 (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I work in the health food and nutrition industry and can certainly agree that bee pollen (propylis) is good for helping fertility as well being good for loads of other things, especially energy levels.  Check out fertility on any website that has a Healthnotes directory, it will give you loads of other supplements that you can try.  Its also worth speaking to a nutritionist who might be able to give you a nutrition and supplement plan that's tailor made for you. However, be careful of herbs when on IVF drugs.

Hope this helps,
Kerry x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Bee Pollen, Bee Propolis and Royal Jelly are reputed to all help towards fertility and can promote healthy eggs.

During our fresh ivf cycle I took a teaspoon of Apimist daily. Apimist is a "special" honey with all three of those ingredients...here's the website...

http://www.apitherapy.biz/home.html

Not sure if it contributed or not but we got 10 good eggs from 21 follies, 7 fertilized and 6 were Grade 1, 4 cell embies...

Good luck
Natasha 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Hickson

I took Apimist from www.apitherapy.biz with extra bee pollen in the lead-up to and during my second and third IVF cycles until EC time - don't know if it did any good but it certainly didn't do any harm as we got more good embies on those cycles than we did on the first cycle. (I did other things differently on the second two cycles as well so it's impossible to say what, if anything, resulted in the improvement).  Well worth a try, I would say, and it's supposed to be good for a range of other things too! 

PS:  Natasha - good luck with your 2ww.   

Best wishes

Ellie

/links


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

saphy75 said:


> mrs Redcap just noticed your bubbles were ending with 8 so i have blown you some more for luck  now they end with 7
> 
> pam xx


LOL...cheers pam x x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Ellie.st said:


> PS: Natasha - good luck with your 2ww.


Cheers Ellie...7dpt and getting some really sharp stabbing pains so hoping they're positive sign and not early AF signs. MUST THINK POSITIVE !!

Take care
Natasha


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Thanks ladies for your post..did you take it in liquid form or tablet ?

Good luck with your 2ww..  

Hickson x


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

But what about if you are allergic to bee/wasp stings? Anyone know? Could i take royal jelly supplement if i am allergic?

Just saw this and thought it was interesting!!!


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Irisheyes
Sorry, don't know the answer re taking bee pollen etc if you have an allergy to bee stings. But I would suggest contactingwww.apitherapy.biz and asking them. They are a small company and seem very helpful. If you do decide to order, ask for the Apimist Plus with added bee pollen as it's the bee pollen which is meant to be particularly good for egg quality. The website has more info.

PS: Hickson - It comes in a jar and is like really thick, creamy honey - v nice on toast or in yoghurt if you like that sort of thing!

Best wishes

Ellie

This post contains an unconfirmed link which is not supported by Fertility Friends


----------

